# Remote Coders Needed - Aviacode



## jschmutz (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Coders, I work for a coding company called Aviacode and we are constantly looking for expert coders (as you have probably seen from my previous posts).  

I created a surveymonkey for coders to enter their contact information if they are interested in hearing about available coding positions at Aviacode in your area of expertise. For example, when I need E/M coders I'll refer to this list, and send an email out to everyone that marked an interest in E/M positions. You can complete the survey here if you are interested in hearing about coding opportunities: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/InterestApp

You will not be spammed by emails, I will only contact you when I have something available.

Thanks, Jen


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 24, 2015)

Email me before you apply to this place guys...


----------



## Steph_Cecchini (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi --- I'm Stephanie Cecchini, VP of Coding Operations at Aviacode. I've been a CPC for 20 years and formally worked as a VP with AAPC...so I can honestly say that I love our coding communities. Aviacode prides itself in providing world class coding services for our clients...and that means we work with world class coders. We work with over 900 United States coders everyday---many of which are 1099 contractors doing seasonal work like HCC. We are currently hiring 43 new full time coder positions for employees and several management positions. Please feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or complaints....I'd love to hear your perspective. My email address is steph@aviacode.com or my phone is 801 858 3804.  @Crittersitter....I'm not sure what happened to has caused you to disparage Aviacode ---but call me anytime to discuss.


----------



## mccullochkaren (Dec 31, 2015)

*COC-A, ICD-9 and 10 cert.  mccullochkaren106@gmail.com*

I'm an outpatient coder near Olympia, Washington.  Would prefer remote work as an employee.  Will consider 1099 work.  



jschmutz said:


> Hi Coders, I work for a coding company called Aviacode and we are constantly looking for expert coders (as you have probably seen from my previous posts).
> 
> I created a surveymonkey for coders to enter their contact information if they are interested in hearing about available coding positions at Aviacode in your area of expertise. For example, when I need E/M coders I'll refer to this list, and send an email out to everyone that marked an interest in E/M positions. You can complete the survey here if you are interested in hearing about coding opportunities: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/InterestApp
> 
> ...


----------

